# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Названия глав

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна !!  :vanca calpa: 

Подскажите пожалуйста, от куда берутся названия глав например в БГ ШБ ЧЧ ?
Везде сразу просто название, не перевода, не оригинала ..

Спасибо.

----------


## vijitatma das

Насколько я знаю, названия давал сам Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Насколько я знаю, названия давал сам Шрила Прабхупада.


Соответственно в парампаре, так, как учил Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур ?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Соответственно в парампаре, так, как учил Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур ?


Каждая глава имеет свое название на санскрите. Шрила Прабхупада давал заглавие согласно оригиналу.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Каждая глава имеет свое название на санскрите. Шрила Прабхупада давал заглавие согласно оригиналу.


Тогда почему не приводится оригинал ?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Тогда почему не приводится оригинал ?


На этот вопрос может ответить разве что сам Шрила Прабхупада.

Я бы со своей стороны ответил: а зачем?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ну давайте тогда и шлоки не приводить..

----------


## vijitatma das

> Ну давайте тогда и шлоки не приводить..


Шрила Прабхупада считал иначе - что шлоки приводить надо. 
Шлоки - это священный текст, написанный Вьясадевой. Глубоко изучая шлоки, в том числе на языке оригинала, можно постичь Кришну. Названия глав - уже явно последующие добавления, сделанные для удобства.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Ну давайте тогда и шлоки не приводить..


И, кстати, вопрос был "а зачем?". Вы не ответили.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> И, кстати, вопрос был "а зачем?". Вы не ответили.


Уважаемый,  вы здесь отвечаете а не я.
Лучше вы ответьте зачем Не приводить? 

1. Я так и не понял,  в оригинале например ШБ,  это просто сплошной текст Или есть главы? 
2. Как учили ШП и его духовных братьев в матхе? 
3. Можем мы найти названия глав на санскрите?

Выражусь по поводу ваших ответов в этом разделе - меня они не устраивают,  ваша манера беседы,  неуместное высокомерие,  неуважительне отношение к Задающим вопросы.. Вы не чувствуете что хочет узнать человек,  отвечаете ради ответа.. 
Посему,  не считаю вас квалифицированным здесь вести раздел. 

Читая книги ШП у меня естественным образом возник вопрос, нормальный вопрос - в итоге меня виноватым ещё выставляют.  Спасибо.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Уважаемый,  вы здесь отвечаете а не я.


Да, спасибо, Дмитрий, я понял. Мне просто трудно понять, для чего рядовому читателю нужны в книгах санскритские заголовки. Я просто попросил Вас поделиться своим мнением. На мой субъективный взгляд, для рядового читателя эта информация будет излишней. Да и для человека, изучающего шастры, по сути, тоже - едва ли знание о том, что такая-то глава на санскрите называется "Риши прашнах" или "Бхагавад-анубхава-варнанам", поможет ему лучше постичь ее смысл.



> 1. Я так и не понял,  в оригинале например ШБ,  это просто сплошной текст Или есть главы?


Изначально "Шримад-Бхагаватам", как и остальные Пураны, передавался изустно и, по всей видимости, не имел дробления на главы, только на Песни и шлоки. Для удобства рассказчик-сута по завершении очередного фрагмента добавлял в конце: "Такова история об убийстве (например) Шишупалы" (Шрила Прабхупада также следовал этой традиции, добавляя в конце каждой главы "Так заканчивается комментарий..."
Впоследствии, когда шастры стали записываться, появилось и такое явление как заголовки. Широкого распространения оно не получило; например, в "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которым пользовался Шрила Прабхупада при работе, указаны только номера глав (см., например, https://archive.org/stream/SrimadBha...n2149/mode/2up). В некоторых других изданиях названия глав таки приводятся (например, тут: http://ignca.nic.in/sanskrit/bhagavata_purana_ne_1.pdf). Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что заголовки не считаются неотъемлемой принадлежностью изначального текста. В "Бхагавад-гите" главы традиционно именуются "йогами", их список довольно широко известен.



> Как учили ШП и его духовных братьев в матхе?


Я не в курсе. Бхактивинода Тхакур, когда комментировал "Чайтанья-чаритамриту", заголовков не давал точно. Могу предположить, что заголовки были в комментарии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати (оригинала у меня, к сожалению, нет).
У "Шримад-Бхагаватам", как я уже сказал выше, заголовки стандартные, существуют много веков.



> Можем мы найти названия глав на санскрите?


Да. Выше я дал ссылку на электронную версию "Бхагаватам", содержащую заголовки.



> ваша манера беседы,  неуместное высокомерие,  неуважительне отношение к Задающим вопросы.


Простите, если Вам так показалось.



> Вы не чувствуете что хочет узнать человек,  отвечаете ради ответа.


К сожалению, мне трудно отвечать на вопрос, который сформулирован нечетко.



> Посему,  не считаю вас квалифицированным здесь вести раздел.


Я тоже так считаю. Вы вполне можете сообщить свое мнение руководству форума. Я буду только рад, если найдется другой, более квалифицированный и достойный человек, который будет вести этот раздел. Если же не найдется, раздел можно закрыть. У меня больше времени останется на работу над книгами.



> Читая книги ШП у меня естественным образом возник вопрос, нормальный вопрос - в итоге меня виноватым ещё выставляют.


Никто не выставляет Вас виноватым. Я лишь попросил прояснить Ваш вопрос. 
На вопрос, заданный в самом начале, я ответил сразу. На вопрос, возникший вслед за ним ("Тогда почему не приводится оригинал?"), также ответил: потому, что таково было желание Шрилы Прабхупады. В ответ услышал странную претензию с вызовом: "Ну давайте тогда и шлоки не приводить". Что я должен был на это ответить?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Спасибо за более развёрнутую информацию.
Простите что отвлёк вас, и возможно погорячился ..

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо за более развёрнутую информацию.
> Простите что отвлёк вас, и возможно погорячился ..


Это Вы простите за мою манеру отвечать кратко, отчего может показаться, будто я огрызаюсь или отмахиваюсь. Это не так. Я всегда рад вопросам, хотя и не всегда имею время на развернутый ответ.

----------

